# Some Obscure Operas Being Performed At Opera Houses This Season



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been perusing the annual Opera News magazine preview of the new opera season , and the sheer diversity 
of repertoire is enough to make you dizzy . Sure, all the most popular opers by Verdi,Puccini, Bizet,
Rossini, Wagner, Gounod et al are there , but there are so many obscure operas by both famous and
little known composers ,not to mention plenty of new or recently composed operas . 
I've heard recordings of some of them, but quite few are new nmes to me . They're being performed
all over Europe, America and elsewhere . You can't complain about lack of variety !

Here are some of them in no particular order : 

Sigurd, by Ernest Reyer . La Straniera , Bellini . Alexandre Bis, Martinu . 

Les Femmes Vengees , Philidor (also a noted chess player ) . Der Vampyr, Heinrich Marschner .

La Pizza Con Funghi (Pizza with mushrooms), Seymour Barab . La Doriclea , Cavalli , 

La Calisto, Cavalli , Persee , Lully , Armide, Gluck . L'Atlantida , Falla , Therese and
La Navarraise , Massenet double bill .

L'Africaine , Meyerbeer . Ali Baba , Lecoq , A Florentine Tragedy , Zemlinsky , 

The Passenger , Mieczyslaw Weinberg . The Two Widows , Smetana . The Jacobin , Dvorak.

Guntram ,Richard Strauss . Maria Di Rudenz , Il Furioso al Isola di Santo Domingo, Donizetti .

Au Monde (Boesemans , a Flemish composer ). Die Kluge, (The wise woman ,Carl Orff .)

Il Campiello , Wolf-Ferrari . Giovanna D'Arco , Il Corsaro , Jerusalem , (French version of I Lombardi, by Verdi .

Schwanda , by Jaromir Weinberger , L'Impresario Delle Canarie, Martini . 

I Masnadieri , Verdi . Ezio, Gluck . L Pietra del Paragone, Rossini . Libuse , Smetana .

Les Pigeons D'Argile , Hurel . I Spiritisti , Szelmeci . Edgar, Puccini . 

Le Roi D'Ys, Lalo . Die Lbyrinth ,Peter Winter . Der Wildschutz (The poacher, Albert Lortzing ).

A Night in Venice , Johann Strauss,Jr. Hypolite & Aricie , Rameu . 

Some interesting operas !


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

superhorn said:


> La Pietra del Paragone, Rossini


where is this being performed?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

deggial said:


> where is this being performed?


Guantanamo Bay detention camp


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't knock it. We're off to Handel's Agrippina on Saturday 19th October. Nice to have some proper Baroque opera available in the provinces.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Guantanamo Bay detention camp


nah, that's where St. Francis D'Assisse is being performd  Pietra is a typical Rossini comedy.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

La pizza con funghi?? Does it take place in the crevices of an old sofa where the hapless pizza slices lie mouldering, lamenting their fate?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

On Sunday, Iain Bell's opera, _A Harlot's Progress_, will have its world premiere at Vienna's Theater an der Wien. Diana Damrau sings Moll Hackabout in the plot based on Hogarth's etchings, in which the young, naive country girl Moll runs away to London, gets drawn into prostitution, and ends up dying of syphillis in a "mad scene" that lasts 30 minutes!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

MAuer said:


> *Diana Damrau* sings Moll Hackabout in the plot based on Hogarth's etchings, in which the young, naive country girl Moll runs away to London, gets drawn into prostitution, and ends up dying of syphillis in *a "mad scene" that lasts 30 minutes!*


I hope the production runs away to London, as well! be still my little heart


----------

